# LBT Need 3 For Thursday



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

If the WX remains, I'll be heading approx. 35 miles out max dropping down at 175 - 300' for grouper, aj's, mingos and what ever else we can snag off the bottom.

Cost should be around 75 per head for bait and fuel. 

I have all gear necessary but there'e plenty of room for your gear as well.

Thanks for looking!

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

UPDATE:

We'll be departing out of Shoreline @ 0600 and clean our catch at my home in Midway / Walmart area.

Need 2 more at this time.

Jimmy


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I have your other two Jimmy. :thumbsup: Let's go fisihing...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Boat is full, thanks all whom responded.

Jimmy


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Dang!!!*

Always a day late and a never a dollar short. Maybe next time....


----------

